# Youtube?



## Jer723 (May 28, 2009)

hey guys, i wanted to know if any of u guys on here have youtube accounts, or vids? if so can you show me some of your vids or check out my channel? and we can become friends or even subscribe if we want, just an idea to let everybody see everybody elses work, maybe we can start a youtube thread and show each other what weve done! if ud like to check out my reptile channel heres the link, show me what youve got! thanks for responses if i get any. should be fun!

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/user/R3PS4L1F3" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/user/R3PS4L1F3</a><!-- m -->

Thanks guys!
Jerry


----------



## HorseCaak (May 28, 2009)

Hey Jerry, I haven't got my Tegu yet. Waiting for the eggs to hatch from Bobby so this July time. (Eggs hatch June 19th). I do have a youtube channel with 1 of my geckos on it though...

http://www.youtube.com/reptargecko

-BLAIR


----------



## Jer723 (May 28, 2009)

ha that was so funny, cool gecko! plan on making any onther vids?
anyone else, like to share?


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 28, 2009)

Youtube.com/CaterpillarGiraffe


----------



## kryptonitebarz (May 28, 2009)

youtube.com/ogpeterpopoff


----------



## Jer723 (May 28, 2009)

CaterpillarGiraffe said:


> Youtube.com/CaterpillarGiraffe




Well of course i know yours,  i love your channel!

nice profile krymptonite!


----------



## kryptonitebarz (May 28, 2009)

:-D Thanks!


----------



## kethry (May 28, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/user/KethryxDeidara" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/user/KethryxDeidara</a><!-- m -->

well thats mine and i going to post more vids of my tegu


----------



## Jer723 (May 28, 2009)

kethry said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/KethryxDeidara
> 
> well thats mine and i going to post more vids of my tegu



Nice channel, and nice tegu btw. ;P


----------



## Mvskokee (May 28, 2009)

i have one

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/user/mvskokee918" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/user/mvskokee918</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Ratchet (May 28, 2009)

i got a youtube account too...due to some camera difficulties i wont have any new vids for a while but i'm hoping to have some soon...ish

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/user/jusbla5e" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/user/jusbla5e</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Jer723 (May 28, 2009)

mvskokee - dude your herps are mad awesome, keep up the vids, that borneo was beautiful!

And ratchet - sweet tegu man and i like your little sav too. lol

Jerry


----------



## Ratchet (May 28, 2009)

before posting about my sav...you really should read the story on the side of my channel man  i dont have the heart to remove them


----------



## Jer723 (May 28, 2009)

im really sorry dude. im sorry for your loss, i know its a hard blow ive been there. sorry i didnt mean to make u feel upset, i just hadnt read the side, i really am sorry if that upset you, best wishes, RIP little sav.

Jerry


----------



## Ratchet (May 28, 2009)

i've been getting yelled at by some friends to get over it...its all good man no hardfeelings...its just not such a great memory


----------



## Jer723 (May 29, 2009)

so anyone else have a youtube?


----------



## Mvskokee (May 29, 2009)

appreciate it


----------



## VARNYARD (May 29, 2009)

I think I have a couple, lol:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/my_videos" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/my_videos</a><!-- m -->


----------



## The captain (May 29, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/user/SKExotics" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/user/SKExotics</a><!-- m -->

No tegu stuff just yet. but i plan to put up a few reptile vids. lol


----------



## Jer723 (May 29, 2009)

nice pages guys, this turned out to be a good idea. but i know other people have youtube channels. anybody else this is fun!


----------



## k412 (May 31, 2009)

I only have one so far of my Tegu, it's mostly frogs but here's me.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/user/KCB30" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/user/KCB30</a><!-- m -->


----------



## i0r (May 31, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/user/mustangfgtan15" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/user/mustangfgtan15</a><!-- m -->

I mostly use it to share the music i mix. But ocationally i put some tegu vid's up.
Will upload more next season when my guys are avake.

Btw, here's Bobbys page.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/user/Varnyard" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/user/Varnyard</a><!-- m -->

Bobby's link only takes you to your own youtube videos


----------



## Beasty (May 31, 2009)

I have a channel: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/user/shatteredearth" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://youtube.com/user/shatteredearth</a><!-- m -->
I only have one 15 y/o video of my old band but I just recently got an HD camcorder so I'll be putting up some tegu vids soon.


----------

